# first time attempt to build a website



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks really nice.:thumb:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

The web site looks good, and the Range layout looks Great! Hope I can make it up there for a SE Field so you can whip up on me again. Love all the photos of the targets too. Nice job Tim.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

red1691 said:


> The web site looks good, and the Range layout looks Great! Hope I can make it up there for a SE Field so you can whip up on me again. Love all the photos of the targets too. Nice job Tim.


Ricky, Keep June 9/10 open. Already have OK from Tim Austin


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> Here's what I have so far.... www.yadkinfieldarchery.com. Input - Comments - Suggestions appreciated


Great job Tim, I especially like the "left handed" archer on the sign. :wink:


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

nice Tim!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Makes me want to go gas the car up now.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treaton said:


> Here's what I have so far.... www.yadkinfieldarchery.com. Input - Comments - Suggestions appreciated


GREAT start! where's the people? maybe a gallery page where we can upload to or add links to pics we have.
I have hopes of playing more this coming year


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good. This year I will be able to SEE what I'm shooting at!!


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

looks good Tim...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Website looks great! I got the pictures to open this time. Looking so forward to getting back out there
Thanks for all the hard work you do in maintaining a wonderful place to shoot and now a great website.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Looks great Tim! I've got it bookmarked so I can keep an eye on the schedule.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks good TIM, great job !


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

treaton said:


> Here's what I have so far.... www.yadkinfieldarchery.com. Input - Comments - Suggestions appreciated


Very nice layout. My only thought is the use of bold type. It's too hard to read by some people.


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice! I love that banner picture. First thing it made me think was,
"It would be cool to put on some scuba gear and see how many arrows you could collect!"


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the input so far. In response to suggestions, I have tried to make the home page load faster by adding text and removing and resizing pictures. 

Fonts are no longer bold.

If you would like to upload pictures to my website.....
1.Create an email message to: [email protected] 

2.Put yadkinfieldarchery in subject line. 

3.Attach photos.

4.Send.

This goes to a gallery I have set up for uploaded photos. I will work on a place on the website for this gallery.

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

What kind of software are you using to create the site? Looks great. We have been using some basic stuff for the past few years, but looking to upgrade some. Here's the link to ours. www.panhandlearchers.com

Don't laugh too bad guys!


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

pacnate said:


> What kind of software are you using to create the site? Looks great. We have been using some basic stuff for the past few years, but looking to upgrade some. Here's the link to ours. www.panhandlearchers.com
> 
> Don't laugh too bad guys!



Go Daddy's Website Tonight. Comes with account. Whole thing costs about $3.50 / month if you buy 4 years at a time.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

treaton said:


> Ricky, Keep June 9/10 open. Already have OK from Tim Austin


I'll see what I can do, the only thing is that was the date for Georgia's State Field? See what can work out, but keep the great work both your Range and web site they are lookin good! Will get there one Day.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Tim,

It really looks good. Nice and clean good eye appeal. 

This is ours.....it has been up for about 4 years now, and we have tweaked it from time to time.

http://www.trosperarchery.com/

We post all state events, and have become the "go to" source for whats going on around the state. Events are kinda empty today, but give us a week, 
we are about to post the 2012 calendar. I used to scramble to get all the events, now people call me to get their event posted on the site. It's become a great tool.


----------

